# Baby Gill Graham



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Day 1*

I got a baby betta today and have him set up in a 3 gallon critter carrier for the time being. I'll be doing 50% water changes a day and feeding it two or three crushed NLS betta pellets. The water is between 78* and 82*degrees.

He/she was dull in color when I got him/her but is a bit brighter already.

This is when I first put him/her in.











And here he/she is a few hours later


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay!
How's he doing with the pellets? Does he eat them all?


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Mar said:


> Yay!
> How's he doing with the pellets? Does he eat them all?


Oh yeah! I sprinkle the crumbs above him/her and he/she gobbles up the medium to larger pieces.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't tell if his/her fins are inflamed. They're red but his/her tail will turn reddish every so often so I'm not sure if it's just the coloration or an illness.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

wish mine would do the same, really jealous of yours lol! Mine's such a picky eater.
I'm pretty sure it's the colouration! I've known mine to pale (when stressed) and then go back to her colours. You should be fine


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok, I really hope it grows up to be pretty. I didn't have a huge selection of babies and only had a few minutes to look at them.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*Day 2*

Still eating well and swimming like a hyper kitten every so often. I've changed 50% of his water today and will continue doing the same each day.

I'm happy there is still iridescence in his/her fins. Even if he/her turns out to be something common like a VT or a CT it should still look lovely. I think I'll still go to Petco again on Thursday, though, but only to see if they have a double tail who I like better than Gill. At this rate, though, I'm not sure if that will be possible. I will also look into tank dividers for the 10 gallon.


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

*In Other News*

Mushu's fin rot has gotten worse :|

He went from this: (notice the black dip in his tail)










To this










I think his dorsal is starting to degenerate too.


His water is cleaned 100% daily and is mid to high 70s. I'm not sure what else to do, this happened pretty much overnight.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope Mushu gets better!


----------



## thisismydesign (Jun 22, 2013)

Mar said:


> I hope Mushu gets better!


I hope so too.

I think I'm going to go put half a teaspoon of Aq salt in some new water for him right now then increase it later today with, again, new water. I've also been adding in a 1/3rd dose of BettaFix so that he gets some of the benefits but not enough to risk overdosing. His fins are SOO PRETTY, I hope they heal all the way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aq salt, maybe a bit of stresscoat and clean water should help.


----------

